

Benchmark: Scala vs Java vs Idiomatic Scala - georgebarnett
http://jazzy.id.au/default/2012/10/16/benchmarking_scala_against_java.html

======
CCs
Follow up post: <http://architects.dzone.com/articles/scaling-scala-vs-java>

